# Waste tank screw caps



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Good Evening,

On the bottom of our waste tank (Cheyenne 696G) we have what looks like two screw caps 8O 

It looks like the hole would be big enough to get your arm in to clean out any debris that has built up in there causing a smell.

I am trying to find out if anyone with an Auto-Trail has removed these caps and had any problems with re-sealing them. 

Many thanks

Dean


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

I have heard that screws can be somewhat problematic. Its all a question of tension and the right tools.
However I would be very wary of sticking me arm up! You could get it stuck, oh and you would need them long marigolds!!!!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Tis boring night on facts me thinks. So far we have done morris dancing, shagpile, avocado bathroom suites, now we into screwing. My mind is boggling and not being much help to poor Deano who is stuck with his arm up it like a cow about to give birth - its all going pete tong!

Can I have another of what I have already had please?

Greennie

PS hope its all going swimmingly oops might be wrong word there Dean and Ange - we will be there in 6 weeks to partake the French lifestyle. Well we live in hope.


----------

